# 2014 F 350 4x4 for sale



## gwandy (Nov 11, 2010)

For sale: 2014 F-350 4x4 with 9' dumping flatbed. Excellent condition with only 31,200 miles. Has 8 ton Scott hoist, wood sides (2' high), pintle hook over a 2" receiver. 6.2 L gas. Low bed height makes for easy loading. $33,900


----------

